# Fels Naptha Question



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

Does Fels Naptha come in more than one size bar?

I was surprised at how small the bar was. I made the laundry soap and the recommended 1/2 C does not do a good job. A full cup does an excellent job of cleaning. So I wonder if I'm light on soap?

My bar is 5 1/2 ounces and about the size of a bath bar of Ivory (not the big double bar). My memories of Fels Naptha is that it used to be a big bar, about the size of a bar of saddle soap, easily twice the size of the bar I just bought.


----------



## keyhole (Dec 2, 2008)

The bars I have are the same size. Do you have the recipe for the laundry soap?


----------



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

I got the recipe right here on the soap forum. It won't be very far down, or you can use the search feature at the top of the forum and put in "laundry soap".

It's amazingly easy to make.


----------



## Helena (May 10, 2002)

The bars that I buy are quite large. Don't have any now..all opened and being used..but actually break them in half for the sinks. I remember you could buy it in a box already to be used for clothes washing. Was sort of like little hard gritty granules. Use to pass the factory and notice that the creek next to them was always filled with bubbles..makes you wonder where the EPA was back in those days..??


----------



## marinemomtatt (Oct 8, 2006)

I looked at one of my bars purchased in 2006, it's 5 1/2 ounces.

The recipe I use for detergent works quite well on our clothes but not so well on the dogs bedding...phew!

~Laundry Gel~
1 bar Fels Napha
1 cup Borax
1 cup Washing Soda 
6 cups water for melting bar soap and blending in Borax and washing soda
4 cups hot water in bucket add blended ingredients
add an additional 1 gallon + 6 cups hot water 
allow to sit in covered bucket for 24 hours.
use 1/2 cup per load


----------

